# How Do You Know Love?



## unreal (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi,

Anyone who has love tell me how do you know your in love what makes love come true?


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

When I see my wife come through the front door after work, my heart skips a beat and I feel this incredible rush of good feelings.
When I leave to go offshore for 30 days, I am almost ill.
When I get to the rig and have to take my wedding band off, I almost cry.
When she kisses me, I want to hug her and never let go.
When I make her smile or laugh, her eyes sparkle and I feel pleasure.
When we make love, I can't express the feelings that I have for her appropriately, but they are incredibly good.
When we're apart, I feel like a part of me is missing.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

DanF said:


> When I see my wife come through the front door after work, my heart skips a beat and I feel this incredible rush of good feelings.
> When I leave to go offshore for 30 days, I am almost ill.
> When I get to the rig and have to take my wedding band off, I almost cry.
> When she kisses me, I want to hug her and never let go.
> ...


Danf,

Wonderful!


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

greenpearl said:


> Danf,
> 
> Wonderful!


:iagree: <3


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

From a wife's point of view! 

When I see him after a day's of work, the first thing I want to do is to put myself in his arms! 

I am happy with him everywhere we go, on a motorcycle, on a bus, on a train, in the park, in the mountain, in the market, as long as he is with me, my heart is warm. 

I want to do a lot to please him, I buy and cook what he likes to eat, I buy clothes he likes me to wear, I do things he gets excited about! 

When I lie in his arms, my heart bounces with joy, my body feels happy, I am content.........................................

My husband says, when a couple is happy together, his c**k, her p***y, their stomachs, their hearts, their brains, are all full of joy! And this is what we have!


----------



## Dammed (Apr 1, 2011)

Ok Dude, other people have given you some great definition of love maybe that’s true for them or perhaps I would say that’s the bookish love for you. So let me give you what is actually practical modern day love for you. 

You are a man who doesn’t care about anyone, believes in concept of work hard party harder, goes to bars everyday hits on beautiful girls every night. Then suddenly something changes a girl comes into you life (don’t bother how and why), who is far-far away from your kind of girl. 

She is not the best looking girl in the town; she shouts nags sometimes belittle you. Often becomes your mommy and controls you. She never tries to hide how much she hates you and always want you to change. She tell you she will leave one day but never does, and honestly you can never explain why you care so much about her feelings. This permanently PMSing thing is called girl friend. 

Now you don’t understand what has happened to you but there are some visible changes in you life style. 
•	You never went home early but at 5:00 PM automatically car starts and gets parked at your house. 
•	Your friends tell to come out to the latest bar in town but how come you got to be with the *****. Maybe watch a stupid romantic flick.
•	Hottest girl in the town wants to hit on you but you know what you would prefer to go home to the ***** at home and listen to how worthless you are. 
•	You were a big miser but she spends a fortune on something stupid and you wonder dam-it why I am not angry on her. 
•	Your house was always clean but you don’t why she is so cleanliness freak who makes you clean you house every weekend.
•	She asks you stupid questions like “am I getting fat”, “you don’t love me anymore” and trust me you don’t want to answer this one but you end answering one way or the other and get screwed.

The worst part is she does all such stupid things, offends way too often but even after this you still want to be with her.

Dude, you would say after all this why the hell someone would need love in his life but there are two things 

One you don’t chose love in life you fall in love and second trust me there is no better feelings. My world has gone upside down but I am not complaining. 

All my life everything was selfish me but now I think about her before I make any stupid decision. 

To put it one single line “When you automatically start making responsible decisions for your self because someone special wants you to, you are in love” 

My wife hates me from the core of her heart but would do anything for me that’s women definition of love for you.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I loved that crazy definition by dammed ! :smthumbup: 

I wasn't the sweetest girl around when my husband found me, I was a dysfunctionate little hell raiser - but trying to live as a good christian girl - figure that one out. But somehow my husband could see past it all, and I felt he was the answer to my specific prayers at that time. 

*I think when you FIND love, you won't really have a question about it, you will feel "compelled" (like magnet to steel) to be with that person, thinking about them all the time- your mind & emotions in overdrive-which also gives rise to your hormones, every love song you hear on the radio resonates with you somehow, defining these feelings that have overtaken you, the vocalist singing "your heart". *

*I tend to get a little carried away with the mush, but do you feel anything like that ?* 

This has always been my husbands special song to me , even after 21 yrs YouTube - I LOVE YOU Climax Blues Band (lyrics) 

I've had countless songs I've claimed as ours ranging from "Magnet & Steel" , "You're in my Heart" , "Leather & Lace" , "I'll be Loving you Forever" . Every beautiful song I hear, it is HE who is on my mind. This summing it all up after all these many years together : YouTube - Edwin McCain - I Could Not Ask For More


----------



## akasephiroth (Jul 29, 2010)

when a hard core metal head stops and listens to back at 1 bye brain mcnight just because it reminds him of his wife or G/F yep your in love

when she makes fun of you in front everyone, she basically becomes the lunch money stealing bully from high school and you smile and kiss her without a care in the world your in love

when she flirts with you all day, tells you all the dirty things she wants to do you, get yous turned on more then you ever been turned on in your life, then goes to bed with you and rolls over with a "headach" and you just throw your arm around her and go to sleep then my friend this is love.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I loved that crazy definition by dammed ! :smthumbup:
> 
> I wasn't the sweetest girl around when my husband found me, I was a dysfunctionate little hell raiser - but trying to live as a good christian girl - figure that one out. But somehow my husband could see past it all, and I felt he was the answer to my specific prayers at that time. [/url]


So, could someone be the opposite? When I met my x wife, she was the most innocent, wholesome girl one could imagine. Even though she hasn't went wild now by most people's standards, could there have been a person wanting more excitement lurking under that calm exterior. If so, my problem was that I couldn't see past it.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

southbound said:


> So, could someone be the opposite? When I met my x wife, she was the most innocent, wholesome girl one could imagine. Even though she hasn't went wild now by most people's standards, could there have been a person wanting more excitement lurking under that calm exterior. If so, my problem was that I couldn't see past it.


 Just my thoughts.... I think many times opposites (in temperment - NOT love Languages) attract for beneficial reasons and work well in relationships. So where one is known for stability, calm, patience, the other may bring a little more conflict, excitement & craziness to the mix --and when necessary the calm spouse has the fine ability to temper the excitable one down. Or make fun of their excitability. (My husband does this well). 

Too "calms" together - I would feel -this could lead to some boredom if neither is shaking things up after a time, just as 2 firey "not so calms" together could be brawling , lots of excitement going on but may be at each others throats too! One is too cold, one is too hot. 

I think 2 calms would need to actively & communcatively push/nudge each other now & then- to keep the fires going. Even if that meant some conflicting communication. We know she did not actively clue you in on what was troubling her.


----------



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

DanF said:


> When I see my wife come through the front door after work, my heart skips a beat and I feel this incredible rush of good feelings.
> When I leave to go offshore for 30 days, I am almost ill.
> When I get to the rig and have to take my wedding band off, I almost cry.
> When she kisses me, I want to hug her and never let go.
> ...


 That's beautiful !!!


----------



## Threetimesalady (Dec 22, 2010)

When you would rather see yourself hurt, rather than him....


----------



## Mephisto (Feb 20, 2011)

DanF said:


> When I see my wife come through the front door after work, my heart skips a beat and I feel this incredible rush of good feelings.
> When I leave to go offshore for 30 days, I am almost ill.
> When I get to the rig and have to take my wedding band off, I almost cry.
> When she kisses me, I want to hug her and never let go.
> ...


Dude, you and I are in the same boat. It is hard as hell to leave your wife and family for a month at a time, I really feel for you. It takes it's toll on them knowing you are off in some S***hole dealing with life on the rig. All we can do is treat them special and hope like hell it is good enough to last her our 30 days away!


----------



## unreal (Mar 12, 2011)

DanF said:


> When I see my wife come through the front door after work, my heart skips a beat and I feel this incredible rush of good feelings.
> When I leave to go offshore for 30 days, I am almost ill.
> When I get to the rig and have to take my wedding band off, I almost cry.
> When she kisses me, I want to hug her and never let go.
> ...


Great. I wish I had those feelings, but I don't and don't think I ever will. We get on like you do with your pals, I always imaged marriage to be special maybe this way life is supposed to be married.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Love in the beginning was butterflies and discoveries, lust and longing, excitement and exploration, dreaming and leaping, easy and energizing.

Love in the middle is admiration and acceptance, partnership and patterns, tolerance and team-work, resentment and resolution, security and schedules.

I haven't gotten to the end so tough to describe it but glad to think it will be with him. The thing about enduring love is that each day you spend together you build this tiny bubble around your love and the shared memories the two of you create is this miracle that makes you believe that you truly are not alone.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

DanF said:


> When I see my wife come through the front door after work, my heart skips a beat and I feel this incredible rush of good feelings.
> When I leave to go offshore for 30 days, I am almost ill.
> When I get to the rig and have to take my wedding band off, I almost cry.
> When she kisses me, I want to hug her and never let go.
> ...


Awwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## lam4391 (Apr 16, 2011)

Dammed said:


> Ok Dude, other people have given you some great definition of love maybe that’s true for them or perhaps I would say that’s the bookish love for you. So let me give you what is actually practical modern day love for you.
> 
> You are a man who doesn’t care about anyone, believes in concept of work hard party harder, goes to bars everyday hits on beautiful girls every night. Then suddenly something changes a girl comes into you life (don’t bother how and why), who is far-far away from your kind of girl.
> 
> ...


:smthumbup: LMAO! This is HILARIOUS! You just made my night. LOL I love it its so true. And I love the way we women are hahahhahaha :rofl: ohhh... yeah HAHHAHAHAHHA!


----------



## lam4391 (Apr 16, 2011)

Love is AMAZING, when your in love you definitely won't question if you love that person. Love is getting excited to see that person walk in the frong door EVERYDAY after work. Love is knowing you would do ANYTHING for that person. Love is having a empty feeling in your heart when your away from that person.


----------



## YoungBuck (Mar 30, 2011)

So love isn't:

• Getting annoyed by most of their habits and mannerisms.
• Being disgusted by their appearance and not wanting to see them naked.
• Feeling nothing emotional during or after sex.

The only reason I feel like I love my wife is I want her to be happy and hate to see her cry. The only thing I usually feel when she walks in the door is "crap now I have to stop what I'm doing". Feeling my heart skip a beat when I see or talk to some women. For instance, when I made eye contact with a store clerk at the mall I forgot my what I was saying mid-sentence. Then I felt instant sadness that I would never have a chance with her. Would I feel that way if I was in love with my wife? Or is the "in love" feeling something that fades after awhile? I've never felt anything for my wife like what a few of you are describing. Maybe a couple of other girls from my past.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

unreal said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone who has love tell me how do you know your in love what makes love come true?


For me, I just know. There is no logic. It's a feeling that cannot be denied once it's there.


----------



## angelbebe7001 (Jul 31, 2012)

YoungBuck said:


> The only reason I feel like I love my wife is I want her to be happy and hate to see her cry. The only thing I usually feel when she walks in the door is "crap now I have to stop what I'm doing". Feeling my heart skip a beat when I see or talk to some women. For instance, when I made eye contact with a store clerk at the mall I forgot my what I was saying mid-sentence. Then I felt instant sadness that I would never have a chance with her. Would I feel that way if I was in love with my wife? Or is the "in love" feeling something that fades after awhile? I've never felt anything for my wife like what a few of you are describing. Maybe a couple of other girls from my past.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not the bullets that you posted, but this paragraph is almost how I am starting to feel about my hubby as well. I am confused about this because I really have either a) convinced myself in the past that i am in love with him, b) truly am in love with him, and we are just going through rough times, c) our love has faded, d) we have both changed enough over the past few years to have enough differences to put something between our love.
These are my questions to others as well!
Can you fall out of love with someone? Or do these feelings of love only grow? How do you know when it is right to stay or time to go? If I am feeling like YoungBuck, can I somehow reverse these feelings or manage to find a way to make our love grow?
SO CONFUSED! I wish I still felt the way many of you are describing your love, it was there, and is still there in someways, but how much is enough to salvage?


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Love is not all sunshine and rainbows, it does have its dark side. Jealousy, anger, sorrow, pain, ect are all part of love just as much as desire, lust, happiness, ect. All these things together are intensified when one is in love. All these are like little facets on the diamond known as love. That's how I see it anyway.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Layla83 (Sep 21, 2011)

DanF said:


> When I see my wife come through the front door after work, my heart skips a beat and I feel this incredible rush of good feelings.
> When I leave to go offshore for 30 days, I am almost ill.
> When I get to the rig and have to take my wedding band off, I almost cry.
> When she kisses me, I want to hug her and never let go.
> ...


Wow shes lucky! My husband takes his wedding ring off every night before bed like a piece of jewelry. Everything about this just made me realise how much I'm missing out on.


----------



## alton (Jul 18, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> For me, I just know. There is no logic. It's a feeling that cannot be denied once it's there.


:iagree:

It's an amazing thing that significantly intensifies every emotion you've ever felt.


----------

